# الزوج يفضل طعام أمه...ماذا تفعل الزوجة؟



## انصار المصطفى (21 أغسطس 2012)

<b>معظم الرجال يفضلون الطعام الذي تعده والداتهم على طعام زوجاتهم,,,:t17:

فالامهات يحرصن على تحضير الوجبة المفضلة لدى أبنائهن 

فتجد الكثير من الازواج يتسللون إلى منزل والدتهم من دون معرفة الزوجة لتناول طعامهم المفضل 
و العديد منهم طلبوا من زوجاتهم أن يتعلمن الطهو من حمواتهن :vava:

سؤالي للشباب 
 أيهما تفضل طعام أمك و لا طعام زوجتك ؟ او *ما*  تفرق معك 

سؤالي للبنات

ماذا سوف تفعلي اذا علمتي ان 
زوجك يفضل اكل أمه هل ستغارين,,, هل سوف  تغضبي لو *علمتي*  ان زوجك ياكل  عند أمه ؟ 
هل سوف تطلبي من  حماتك أن تعلمك اكلها ؟؟؟؟

:spor2::spor2::spor2:
​</b>


----------



## ميرنا (21 أغسطس 2012)

واضايق ليييييييييييييييييه دا اريحلى المصيبة لو اكلى انا اللى عجبه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أغسطس 2012)

*ماهو العيب في الزوجه
اغلب البنات حاليا بيكرهوا ريحه المطبخ حتي
واعرف بنات كتير مبتعرفش تعمل اكل خالص
يبقي عنده حق يروح ياكل عند أمه
اتعلموا الاول يا بنات وابقي أشتكوا​*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (21 أغسطس 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> واضايق ليييييييييييييييييه دا اريحلى المصيبة لو اكلى انا اللى عجبه



*ههههههههههههههههههه اريحلك يا كسولة طب يااارب يعجبة اكلك **,,:hlp:*,,, *و شكرا لمرورك الرائع يا قمر *





> *ماهو العيب في الزوجه
> اغلب البنات حاليا بيكرهوا ريحه المطبخ حتي
> واعرف بنات كتير مبتعرفش تعمل اكل خالص
> يبقي عنده حق يروح ياكل عند أمه
> اتعلموا الاول يا بنات وابقي أشتكوا*



*اممممم حرام عليك تقول اغلب البنات ,,,,, انا شايفه ان اغلب البنات بيحبوا الطبخ حتى لو كانت ما تعرف اول ما تتخطب تشتري كتب طبخ و تتعلم ع الع**موم اسعدني مرورك و س**ماع رأيك  *


----------



## ميرنا (21 أغسطس 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *ماهو العيب في الزوجه
> اغلب البنات حاليا بيكرهوا ريحه المطبخ حتي
> واعرف بنات كتير مبتعرفش تعمل اكل خالص
> يبقي عنده حق يروح ياكل عند أمه
> اتعلموا الاول يا بنات وابقي أشتكوا​*


لا هروح انا وهو :a63: ناكل عند طنط


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (21 أغسطس 2012)

انا اتعقدت من الاكل بسبب البنات مش بتعرف تعمل اكل غير بعد 30 سنة من الزواج يكون الزوج اتكل علي الله


----------



## ميرنا (21 أغسطس 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> انا اتعقدت من الاكل بسبب البنات مش بتعرف تعمل اكل غير بعد 30 سنة من الزواج يكون الزوج اتكل علي الله


لا لا لا حاسب انا استااااااااااااااااااذه اعمل الاكل من هنا والاقى خلص من هنااااااااا ليييييه قولى لييييييييييه بيكون اتكب بسرعة قبل اتلبك المعوى :t13:


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (21 أغسطس 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> لا لا لا حاسب انا استااااااااااااااااااذه اعمل الاكل من هنا والاقى خلص من هنااااااااا ليييييه قولى لييييييييييه بيكون اتكب بسرعة قبل اتلبك المعوى :t13:



هههههههه
بجد مشكله بنات هذا الجيل رفض تعلم عمل الاكل غير بعد الزواج وتقريبا كدة بتاخذه حقل تجارب لحد ما تكون اتعلمت حاجة يكون هو خلاص مش بيقدر ياكل

مش عارف لية البنات مش عاوزة تتعلم طبعا مش كلهم بس نسبة كبيرة جدا

علي راي المثل
اقرب طريق لقلب الراجل بطنه ههههههههههه:hlp:


----------



## انصار المصطفى (21 أغسطس 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> انا اتعقدت من الاكل بسبب البنات مش بتعرف تعمل اكل غير بعد 30 سنة من الزواج يكون الزوج اتكل علي الله


لاااااااااااااااااااا بتمزح,,,,,مش لهذا الدرجة ,,,,تاكلوا و تنكروا حرااام عليك ,,,, قال تتعلم بعد 30 سنة :kap::kap:


----------



## ميرنا (21 أغسطس 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> هههههههه
> بجد مشكله بنات هذا الجيل رفض تعلم عمل الاكل غير بعد الزواج وتقريبا كدة بتاخذه حقل تجارب لحد ما تكون اتعلمت حاجة يكون هو خلاص مش بيقدر ياكل
> 
> مش عارف لية البنات مش عاوزة تتعلم طبعا مش كلهم بس نسبة كبيرة جدا
> ...


دنا عملاهم حقل تجارب اكتر ما بجيب من النت وبعمل اعمل ايه تانى اقطع نفسنا يعنى :cry2:
وبعدين اصلا اصلا كل السنة صيام هتعب نفسى على كام اسبوع فطار استهدو بلله بقى


----------



## ميرنا (21 أغسطس 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> لاااااااااااااااااااا بتمزح,,,,,مش لهذا الدرجة ,,,,تاكلوا و تنكروا حرااام عليك ,,,, قال تتعلم بعد 30 سنة :kap::kap:


قلهم  دحنا بنشقى فاكرين حرق الاكل دا بساهل ولا شياطة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أغسطس 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> *اممممم حرام عليك تقول اغلب البنات ,,,,, انا شايفه ان اغلب البنات بيحبوا الطبخ حتى لو كانت ما تعرف اول ما تتخطب تشتري كتب طبخ و تتعلم ع الع**موم اسعدني مرورك و س**ماع رأيك  *



*بالعكس الاغلبيه حاليا مش بتعرف ومش عايزه تتعلم حتي
ولو اتعلمت بتاخد فتره كبيره لما بتتعلم وتعمل اكل زي الناس
عشان كده الزوج بيعاني في اول حياته عقبال لما ربنا يفرجها​*


ميرنا قال:


> لا هروح انا وهو :a63: ناكل عند طنط



*وادي عينه لرأيي يا انصار
ربنا يكون في عونك يا أم مايكل​*


----------



## Desert Rose (21 أغسطس 2012)

طيب نجيب امو تطبخلو واهو نستريح منو ومن مامتو :spor2:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أغسطس 2012)

*تؤ يا ظالمينا .. اتعلم الاكل بطريقة ماما ليه .. طب ما انا استنى مامته تعلمنى .. و اهو اسمها برضه عربون محبة انى بتعلم منها و انى بقيت زى بنتها و الكلام الفاضى دة 

لا كلام جد .. البنت لازم تكون عارفة الاساسيات حتى مش كل حاجة بس المبادئ البسيطة و لو فيه اكلة هو بيحبها اوى من مامته مفيش مشاكل لو سالتها بتعملها ازاى و تحاول ( مع انها مهما عملت هيقولها ماما ) بس تبقى عملت اللى عليها عشان لو قالها اكل ماما احلى تقوله بالظبط كدة يلا بينا ناكل عند ماما *


----------



## marcelino (21 أغسطس 2012)

انا معجب بأكل ماما جدا  

هو انا أكلى قليل بس ذواق لازم يعجبنى الاكل كويس اوى علشان اكل

وملاحظاتى مش بتخلص لماما فى الحقيقه بتتخنق منى بس هو انا كدة مش بعرف اجامل الحلو حلو والوحش وحش 

يعنى هتأقلم بالعافيه مع حد غير ماما​


----------



## ميرنا (21 أغسطس 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *بالعكس الاغلبيه حاليا مش بتعرف ومش عايزه تتعلم حتي
> ولو اتعلمت بتاخد فتره كبيره لما بتتعلم وتعمل اكل زي الناس
> عشان كده الزوج بيعاني في اول حياته عقبال لما ربنا يفرجها​*
> 
> ...


عليا الطلاق تلاتة هغزك مطوة لو شفتك


----------



## zezza (21 أغسطس 2012)

و ليه يا حبيبتى!! لا اغير ولا اضايق نفسى 
بيحب اكل امه هو حر ...بس اللى هطبخه انا فى الاخر هياكله 
هى امه هتعيشله العمر كله يعنى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أغسطس 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> عليا الطلاق تلاتة هغزك مطوة لو شفتك




*متشوفيش وحش يختي :a63:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أغسطس 2012)

zezza قال:


> و ليه يا حبيبتى!! لا اغير ولا اضايق نفسى
> بيحب اكل امه هو حر ...بس اللى هطبخه انا فى الاخر هياكله
> هى امه هتعيشله العمر كله يعنى




*الافتراء هيطلع اهووه​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أغسطس 2012)

*العبو سوا يا حبايبى

عاجبك كدة يا انصار *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 أغسطس 2012)

ma ye3gebo akl mama aslo fel 2a5er ebn mama w bas
Fi nas men kort ta3ala9ha b  mama   mabyshofosh 7agat tanya
Aho ray7na men wag3 el demag w etab5 lw msh 3agbo..
Mwdo3ek gamil
7ad ytargem radi ba2a...fenik ya sha2awa hhhh


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *العبو سوا يا حبايبى
> 
> عاجبك كدة يا انصار *




*حاضر يا طنط :hlp:​*


----------



## ميرنا (21 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ma ye3gebo akl mama aslo fel 2a5er ebn mama w bas
> Fi nas men kort ta3ala9ha b  mama   mabyshofosh 7agat tanya
> Aho ray7na men wag3 el demag w etab5 lw msh 3agbo..
> Mwdo3ek gamil
> 7ad ytargem radi ba2a...fenik ya sha2awa hhhh


انجليزى دا يا مرسى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ma ye3gebo akl mama aslo fel 2a5er ebn mama w bas
> Fi nas men kort ta3ala9ha b  mama   mabyshofosh 7agat tanya
> Aho ray7na men wag3 el demag w etab5 lw msh 3agbo..
> Mwdo3ek gamil
> 7ad ytargem radi ba2a...fenik ya sha2awa hhhh




*مايعجبه اكل ماما اصله في الاخر ابن ماما وبس
في ناس من كتر تعلقها بماما مبيشفوش حاجات تانيه
اهو ريحنا من وجع الدماغ والطبخ لو مش عجبه 
موضوعك جميل
حد يترجم بقي ... فينك يا شقاوه ههه

اي خدمه يا لوشيو
ولا ترجمه جووجل​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ma ye3gebo akl mama aslo fel 2a5er ebn mama w bas
> Fi nas men kort ta3ala9ha b  mama   mabyshofosh 7agat tanya
> Aho ray7na men wag3 el demag w etab5 lw msh 3agbo..
> Mwdo3ek gamil
> 7ad ytargem radi ba2a...fenik ya sha2awa hhhh



*انا موجودة اهو 

لولو بتقول ..
مايعجبه اكل ماما اصله فى الاخر ابن ماما و بس .. فيه ناس من كتر تعلقها بماما مبيشوفوش حاجات تانية ..اهو ريحنا من وجع الدماغ و الطبخ لو مش عجبه .. موضوعك جميل 
*


----------



## ميرنا (21 أغسطس 2012)

منا قلت كدااااااااااااااا يربى ياريت يطلع اكل ماما حلو دا مناااااااااايا يشوف مييييييييين يعبرة بقى


----------



## Critic (21 أغسطس 2012)

ده سؤال للمتزوجين بقا
لما اتجوز هبقى اشوف هتسلل ولا لا


----------



## ميرنا (21 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> ده سؤال للمتزوجين بقا
> لما اتجوز هبقى اشوف هتسلل ولا لا


يعم احنا عاتقين متجوزين ولا لاا بعدين محدش متجوز رادد كلو اعزب


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 أغسطس 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> انجليزى دا يا مرسى



hhhhh
Ostori  3alina ya mirna


----------



## انصار المصطفى (21 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *العبو سوا يا حبايبى
> 
> عاجبك كدة يا انصار *



ههههههههههههههه ايه دة بلاش تتخانقوا بسببي ,,,,اسمعوا كلام شقاوة 



> ده سؤال للمتزوجين بقا
> لما اتجوز هبقى اشوف هتسلل ولا لا




ما كلنا مش متزوجين بس حابين نأخذ فكرة عن ردة فعل الزوجة و الاسباب التي تجعل الزوج يهرب و يفضل اكل ماما رغم محاوله الزوجة المسكينه انها تعمله اكل شهي :spor2:


----------



## zezza (21 أغسطس 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *الافتراء هيطلع اهووه​*



يا سلام يا مايكل يعنى هو افترا مننا و مش دلع منكم !!
ما تاكلوا اى لقمة و احمدوا ربنا ..الله :beee:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أغسطس 2012)

zezza قال:


> يا سلام يا مايكل يعنى هو افترا مننا و مش دلع منكم !!
> ما تاكلوا اى لقمة و احمدوا ربنا ..الله :beee:




*هو احنا لقينا اللقمه عشان نحمد ربنا​*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (21 أغسطس 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *هو احنا لقينا اللقمه عشان نحمد ربنا​*



ههههههههههههه يااااااااساتر ,,,,حرا*م* عليك يا شيخ ايه الافتراء دة  ,,,:kap:


----------



## zezza (21 أغسطس 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *هو احنا لقينا اللقمه عشان نحمد ربنا​*



هههه يا عينى يا ولاد 
معلش يا بنى ربنا يرزقك باللى تعرف تطبخ ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أغسطس 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> ههههههههههههه يااااااااساتر ,,,,حرا*م* عليك يا شيخ ايه الافتراء دة  ,,,:kap:




*بذمتك مين اللي بيفتري ع مين​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أغسطس 2012)

zezza قال:


> هههه يا عينى يا ولاد
> معلش يا بنى ربنا يرزقك باللى تعرف تطبخ ​




*ادعي من قلبك يا بنتي​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*


 هههههـ بآلعكس
*دآ أنآ هروح معآهـ كمآن * أهو تغيير .. 

ويآ سلآم لو كآنت عثولة وكيوت كدهـ ^_^ 
أكيد هصآحبهآ* وأخد منهآ أسرآر آلمهنهـ*
 :t23:




  *.،*​


----------



## girgis2 (22 أغسطس 2012)

*
المو**ضوع ده عجبني **جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*
*
وأعتقد بعد ردود أخواتنا ياريت يكون عندكم شوية من الأحمر اللي بيمشي في شرايننا ده - تعرفوه ؟!! - وبطلوا تشتكوا ان أزواجكم مش بيفكروا ولا بيتعبوا نفسهم انهم يسعدوكم

لأنكم أساساااا مش عايزين تعملوا اللي عليكم حتى عشان تتعلموا (حتى لو فشلتوا مش عيب) ومش عايزين تتعبوا نفسكم عشانهم

وفالحين بس في الشكوى والمطالبة بالمساواة ؟؟؟!!!!!

وعجبي......................

*​


----------



## white.angel (22 أغسطس 2012)

*بصراحه انا مش هعانى خالص من الموضوع دة 
لان اشكر ربنا مامتى بروف فى الطبيخ وعلمتنى كل حاجة
واللى هيتجوزنى .... ويدوق اكلى ..... هيتبرى من مامته :smile01
هههههههههههههههههههه

ولو معجبوش ... ياكل عند مامته او عند مامتى او من عند اونكل بتاع الدليفرى ... هو حر ... 
بس ميطلبش منى اطبخله تانى ... :ranting:
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (22 أغسطس 2012)

والله احسن ياليت اتزوج واحد يحب اكل امه.. بخليها تطبخ له وترسل الاكل له كل يوم وانا ارتاح واطلب امي ترسل لي اكل من بيتنا .. كل واحد ياكل من بيت امه  هي شغلانه يعني ... وش رايك انصار؟


----------



## انصار المصطفى (22 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *المو**ضوع ده عجبني **جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​
> *وأعتقد بعد ردود أخواتنا ياريت يكون عندكم شوية من الأحمر اللي بيمشي في شرايننا ده - تعرفوه ؟!! - وبطلوا تشتكوا ان أزواجكم مش بيفكروا ولا بيتعبوا نفسهم انهم يسعدوكم*​
> *لأنكم أساساااا مش عايزين تعملوا اللي عليكم حتى عشان تتعلموا (حتى لو فشلتوا مش عيب) ومش عايزين تتعبوا نفسكم عشانهم*​
> *وفالحين بس في الشكوى والمطالبة بالمساواة ؟؟؟!!!!!*​
> ...



المشكله ان البنات بيحاولوا و انتم مش بتشجعوهم,,,,يعني فيها اي لما تطبخ حاجه تجاملها و تقولها تسلم يدك اكلك رااااااائع ,,,,كل بنت بتحاول انها تتعلم و يكون اكلها طيب و شهي ,اول مرة يمكن تحرق الاكل خليك عادي و شجعها و قولها عادي تحصل عند افضل الطباخين ,,,المرة الثانية بتطبخ و تنسى الملح و يكون الاكل فاتر عااادي شجعها و قولها المرة الجاية بتعملي احسن من كده  وهكذا يوم بعد يوم ,,,بتتعب شهر بعد كده بتلاقيها افضل طباخة ,:t16:,,,,,,,,لكن لما تلقيك تترك اكلها و تسبها و تروح لمامتك هي تنحبط و تبطل تتعلم :beee:


----------



## انصار المصطفى (22 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *بصراحه انا مش هعانى خالص من الموضوع دة *
> *لان اشكر ربنا مامتى بروف فى الطبيخ وعلمتنى كل حاجة*
> *واللى هيتجوزنى .... ويدوق اكلى ..... هيتبرى من مامته :smile01*
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


 
هههههههههههه حلوة واللى هيتجوزنى .... ويدوق اكلى ..... هيتبرى من مامته ,:t23:,,,برافوا عليكِ انك تعلمي  ,,,,بس لازم تعزمينا علشان نحكم بنفسنا اذا  بتعرفي تطبخي كويس مثل ماما,و لا لا :new4:


----------



## Critic (22 أغسطس 2012)

للأسف انا ماما طباخة ماهرة جدا واكلها فوق الرائع
فعلشان استبدل اكلها بأكل اخر واكون مرضى لازم يكون على نفس المستوى , اعتقد دى هتكون مشكلة بالنسبة لشريكة حياتى القادمة :flowers:


----------



## girgis2 (22 أغسطس 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> *المشكله ان البنات بيحاولوا و انتم مش بتشجعوهم,,,,*يعني فيها اي لما تطبخ حاجه تجاملها و تقولها تسلم يدك اكلك رااااااائع ,,,,*كل بنت بتحاول انها تتعلم* و يكون اكلها طيب و شهي ,اول مرة يمكن تحرق الاكل خليك عادي و شجعها و قولها عادي تحصل عند افضل الطباخين ,,,المرة الثانية بتطبخ و تنسى الملح و يكون الاكل فاتر عااادي شجعها و قولها المرة الجاية بتعملي احسن من كده  وهكذا يوم بعد يوم ,,,بتتعب شهر بعد كده بتلاقيها افضل طباخة ,:t16:,,,,,,,,لكن لما تلقيك تترك اكلها و تسبها و تروح لمامتك هي تنحبط و تبطل تتعلم :beee:


*
لو فرضنا ان كلامك اللي علمت عليه بالأحمر ده صح مع اني شايف ردود البنات في الموضوع ده غير كدة وكأنهم عايزين ياخدوها حجة بقى عشان يريحوا نفسهم :

طبعااا بشكل عام طالما هي بتعمل اللي عليها وبتحاول تسعده فهو لازم يشجعها ويشكرها حتى لو غلطت
يعني حتى بعد ما تتعلم فن الطهي كويس وجات في مرة كدة كان طعم الأكل متغير شوية فمفيش مشاكل برضة (كفاية تعبها)

لكن لو هي مش عايزة تتعلم أو مقتنعة انها صح وان طريقتها هي الطريقة المثالية فالزوج هنا هيقنعها ازاي ؟؟؟؟

*​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (22 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> والله احسن ياليت اتزوج واحد يحب اكل امه.. بخليها تطبخ له وترسل الاكل له كل يوم وانا ارتاح واطلب امي ترسل لي اكل من بيتنا .. كل واحد ياكل من بيت امه هي شغلانه يعني ... وش رايك انصار؟


 
هههههههههههههه طيب يا ستي بس على فكرة لا انتي و لا هو هترتاحوا :spor24:





> وش رايك انصار؟



انا يا ستي *ا*موت في حاجه اسمها طبخ ,,,,,,بكون اطبخ و اتفنن في طبخي و بحاول اقنعه ,,,,لكن اذا ماعجبة و قال اكل ماما احلى ,,, بروح اتعلم من ماما ,,,بعد كده ملوش اي حجة  ,,,:gun:,,,,و بصدر قرار حكومي بأن عليه يأكل من اكلي ستة ايام في الاسبوع و يوم بس عند ماما ,,,:smile01:smile01


----------



## انصار المصطفى (22 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> للأسف انا ماما طباخة ماهرة جدا واكلها فوق الرائع
> فعلشان استبدل اكلها بأكل اخر واكون مرضى لازم يكون على نفس المستوى , اعتقد دى هتكون مشكلة بالنسبة لشريكة حياتى القادمة :flowers:


 
ربنا يخليها لك ,,,,,بس على كده  الله يعين شريكة حياتك القادمة و  يعينك ,,,,لانك لا*ز*م تحاول تقنع نفسك بأكل شريكة حياتك ,,,,مش معقول تروح كل يوم تأكل عند ماما و تجرح مشاعر شريكة حياتك :beee:


----------



## انصار المصطفى (22 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *لكن لو هي مش عايزة تتعلم أو مقتنعة انها صح وان طريقتها هي الطريقة المثالية فالزوج هنا هيقنعها ازاي ؟؟؟؟*​



يبقى يروح الزوج  كل يوم يأكل عند مامتة و هي بتستحي و غصب عنها بتتعلم علشان تحافظ على بيتها ,:smil13:,,,,ع فكرة  اصلاً انا مش مقتنعه ان في بنات مش بيعرفوا يطبخوا ,,,و ردود البنات الي هنا عند فيكم بس ههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (22 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> ​
> *لأنكم أساساااا مش عايزين تعملوا اللي عليكم حتى عشان تتعلموا (حتى لو فشلتوا مش عيب) ومش عايزين تتعبوا نفسكم عشانهم*​
> *وفالحين بس في الشكوى والمطالبة بالمساواة ؟؟؟!!!!!*​
> *وعجبي......................*​


 
ومين اللى قال ان الطبيخ ده لازم يكون علينا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t33::t33::t33::t33:


----------



## girgis2 (22 أغسطس 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> يبقى يروح الزوج  كل يوم يأكل عند مامتة *و هي بتستحي و غصب عنها بتتعلم علشان تحافظ على بيتها ,:smil13:,,,,*ع فكرة  اصلاً انا مش مقتنعه ان في بنات مش بيعرفوا يطبخوا ,,,و ردود البنات الي هنا عند فيكم بس ههههههههههه



*غصب عنها كمان ؟؟؟
أنتي متأكدة انك بتتكلمي على بنات الجيل ده ؟؟!!!!

طيب حتى قولي انها بتحاول تتعلم عشان تسعد جوزها حتى لو كان بحاجة بسيطة زي الطبيخ يمكن سعتها أصدقك


أتفضلي يا أخت أنصار:
آآآدي عينة من البنات اللي بتستحي وغصب عنها بتتعلم:-
*​



Angel.Eyes قال:


> ومين اللى قال ان الطبيخ ده لازم يكون علينا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t33::t33::t33::t33:



*
:new2::new2::new2::new2:

أيوة صحيح طبعاااا معاكي حق

أمال هتتساوي مع الراجل ازاااااي ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> ​
> 
> *:new2::new2::new2::new2:*​
> *أيوة صحيح طبعاااا معاكي حق*​
> *أمال هتتساوي مع الراجل ازاااااي ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!*​


 
طيب ومالها المساواة ؟ :t33::t33::t33: الم يساوى المسيح بين الرجل والمرأة فى تعاليمه ؟ لدرجة انو كان بيتكلم فى كل تعاليمو عن الانسان دون التمييز فى الكلام الى رجل وامرأة؟؟؟؟؟؟
سأوضح سؤالى رغم انو كان اصلا هزار , قصدى مين اللى وضع القانون ان الطبيخ على المرأة فقط ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## white.angel (22 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> مين اللى وضع القانون ان الطبيخ على المرأة فقط ؟؟؟؟؟؟


*لا ان جيتى للحق يا نانسى*
*امهر الطباخين رجال .. والشيفات رجال*
*واصحاب المطاعم رجال ... *
*دة اصلا بقى الطبخ مهنتهم :t33: ... بس احنا نحب نساعد :spor24:*
*هى البنات دايماً خدومه كدة :2:*​


----------



## girgis2 (22 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب ومالها المساواة ؟ :t33::t33::t33: الم يساوى المسيح بين الرجل والمرأة فى تعاليمه ؟ لدرجة انو كان بيتكلم فى كل تعاليمو عن الانسان دون التمييز فى الكلام الى رجل وامرأة؟؟؟؟؟؟
> سأوضح سؤالى رغم انو كان اصلا هزار , قصدى مين اللى وضع القانون ان الطبيخ على المرأة فقط ؟؟؟؟؟؟



*أيوة طبعاااا

ما احنا طبعاااا لما نلاقي ميزة عند الراجل نمسك في المساواة ونتكلم مرة بالهزار ومرة بجد ومرة بلغة الدين

المهم اننا نكسب الميزة دي وخلاص

لكن لما يجي الكلام عن واجبات لازم نعملها هيبقى مينفعش طبعاااا واحنا تعبانين واحنا بنحب نهرب وخلاص

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *أيوة طبعاااا*​
> 
> *ما احنا طبعاااا لما نلاقي ميزة عند الراجل نمسك في المساواة ونتكلم مرة بالهزار ومرة بجد ومرة بلغة الدين*​
> *المهم اننا نكسب الميزة دي وخلاص*​
> *لكن لما يجي الكلام عن واجبات لازم نعملها هيبقى مينفعش طبعاااا واحنا تعبانين واحنا بنحب نهرب وخلاص*​


 
طيب وحضرتك متعصب ليه ؟؟؟؟؟ مش مستاهلة العصبية احنا بنتناقش ونهزر عادى وكل واحد بيطرح وجهة نظرو 
مفهمتش الكلام اللى في الميزة اللى عند الراجل ,ميزة ايه الل عند الراجل ؟ انو ميطبخش ؟ هى ديه ميزة ؟ طيب ما انا سؤالى اصلا مين اللى قال انو ميطبخش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
محدش بيحب يهرب يا استاذ جرجس ده نقاش مش حرب واصلا اغلبو هزار وضحك وفرفشة مش المقصود منو اى حاجة


----------

